# Van at last



## peterhros (Jun 21, 2021)

And so at last we got ourselves our first Van. T5.1 LWB middle roof Tailgate. Can't wait to feed our need for adventure and hope there is enough wild spots for us to enjoy it in the UK. 
We are Bedford based couple with smooth coated anxious Border Collie meaning staying away from crowds is sadly our only option. Not that we complain


----------



## REC (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi and welcome to the forum from Suffolk!


----------



## The laird (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy your new van 
great to get out there 
enjoy from bonnie Scotland


----------



## mjvw (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome for County Durham, Enjoy the freedom.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi, welcome aboard from Devon


----------



## Tookey (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi from Pennines


----------



## Robmac (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome from - also Bedfordshire.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland


----------



## jeanette (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 22, 2021)

and a very warm welcome from gods own county....YORKSHIRE......


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi and welcome along from the north highlands!


----------



## Dezi (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome from sunny Dorset,and don't forget to pick our brains for any good sound travel advice.
When I say our, I actually mean me and the shifty leprechaun Trev.

The rest of them are a mixed bunch, apart from Mairie.  She's more of a potpourri.

Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello, another welcome aboard from County Durham


----------



## Wully (Jun 23, 2021)

Welcome. What a great time to get your first van enjoy and hope you find your wee camping Spots that you’ll call your own and go back to again.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Lincolnshire, sweet dog btw


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi and a big welcome from Norfolk, although currently spending time on Orkney.
Enjoy your new found freedom!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome from Co Antrim, nice looking collie sitting in the van.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## danmoonman (Jun 25, 2021)

Splendid. Enjoy every clunky moment and try not to argue too much.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 3, 2021)

Welcome from us, from...... don't know where yet.


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 3, 2021)

Another welcome  from Scotland, I'm sure you'll  have many adventures in your new van and may I say joining these forums is a great start. If you're ever in need of advice get straight on here. I've been helped out countless times with lots of helpful replies.


----------

